# Mac sail simulator?



## pycharlie (Nov 11, 2005)

Back to my roots now. Just purchased the new I-Mac 20" with the Intel core2 Duo processor and 10.4.8 OS. Hopefully no more PC hoops to jump through.

I know," limited software " available,, So does any Mac users know of an all around sail simulator? Day sailor, cruiser, fun class racer. New to me 1986 O'Day 222 purchased this spring after 50 years of stink-boating.

Thank you in advance.

" Sailing is not a matter of life or death, it is more important than that!"
(someone who appriciates all boating)


----------



## sailingforever (Mar 4, 2006)

try http://www.poseysail.com
they have sailing simulators for macs


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

BTW, welcome to the world of sane computing...where things just work... Any questions, I've been using the beasties since the fat Mac days.


----------



## dmchose (Sep 5, 2003)

Hey ! with that new intel i-mac you can run bootcamp < Comes with imac > and run windose natively or run windoze in a window via Parallels http://www.parallels.com/en/products/desktop/ and use any windoze stuff out there while still in OS-X ;-) Remember one still must own a legal copy of windoze.
Don


----------



## seabreeze_97 (Apr 30, 2006)

Mac user since the Powerbook 145B days.
A rather simplistic, but kinda fun just the same site is here:
http://www.nationalgeographic.com/volvooceanrace/interactives/sailing/index.html


----------



## ThunderFog (Aug 14, 2006)

From the title of this, I thought it was going to be about a Macgregor 26X sail simulator. I thought that was a bit strange but like a train wreck I had to look.


----------



## dmchose (Sep 5, 2003)

I can understand that ;-) but we mac users can and will interject something about the computer of choice during any conversation on any topic.
Don
LC II through DP G5


----------



## pycharlie (Nov 11, 2005)

*three Mac's before*

My first pute was the Macintosh Enhanced. (My son learned on this machine) It is in the attic and still runs.
The second was one of the first I-Mac's ,Turquoise / Silver that I sold to a fellow auto salesman six years ago that I used, I forget how many years. As of last Saturday that machine is still working.
The third is an Orange I-Book OS 8 system. This machine also works. I used it for the last two to three years I worked and I'm retired now two years. My eyes started to get out of focus and so I bought a cheap PC that got to be to irritating to use.
I decided to get this new I-Mac and so I'M back home.
Conclusion,,,, All my previous Mac's still are working and have not ever had to be worked on. I sold my beloved powerboat and bought a 222 O'day with a 5hp outboard and did not even use 6 gallons of gas this year and enjoyed quality time on the water Cataracts have been removed and the eyes are perfect now. So the simulator will help me get through the long winter.

LIFE IS GOOD!

Thanks guys for the support and info!!

Chuck Rothert


----------

